# Fault code 17551



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

I have had the code 17551 for about a month now. I can't seem to figure it out. I got it after replacing the MAF sensor. All the previous codes that indicated my MAF was bad have went away. Tried cleaning the throttle body, as i have heard this code can be caused by a dirty throttle body. Still no luck. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Give some vehicle details and a complete auto scan. Was the MAF Oem and the proper part #? What is in Measured Block 032?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04419
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Fuel_Trim_Info


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

2001 VW Golf 2.0 AEG. Did auto scan again still same code 17551. MAF sensor is a Bosch and yes the correct part number. The values in measuring blocks 032 are 2.6%(Idle 02 adapt) and -16.4% (run 02 adapt). Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Please post the scan.


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

This is what i get for the autoscan. Thanks!
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 06A 906 032 BP 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 3888
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
17551 - Load Calculation Cross Check: Upper Limit Exceeded
P1143 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 907 379 C 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00001
No fault code found.
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 920 905 J 
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00001
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2728284 
No fault code found.
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00001
No fault code found.
Address 35 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 962 258 P 
Component: 06 Zentr.Verriegel. 0001
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00001
No fault code found.
End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Thanks for the data. It appears as if the engine has an actual rich condition as describe in the Fuel Trim Info link. My interpretation / experience with that AEG:
Check O2 sensor readings, see if they are cycling properly.
Check N80 / purge solenoid, in case it's stuck open some = rich.
Check air filter / snow screen / rad. support inlet.
Tune up items, worn spark plugs, etc. Long shot but an incomplete burn is rich. 
Also run the readiness tests and see if any other systems fail the tests.
The MAF # would be 06A 906 461 A


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 6:57 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the info! I will recheck the number on the MAF, im pretty sure its the right one, but since i didn't get this code with my old MAF it makes me wonder. I was planning on putting in new plugs and wires this weekend anyway. I will check the other stuff the mentioned as well. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Hello 
I would disagree and I agree with this one. Check the air mass.
ECU part # 06A-906-032BP correlates to AVH engine code not AEG
Part # for air mass for AVH is 06A-906-461G
AEG all end in 018 Fat pin 
AVH all end in 032 Fine pin
For USA.

If you have the 06A-906-461A installed it will run actually smoother at idle due to the extra fuel. It will also pend the DTC for the cross check.
It will also do this if the correct air-mass is installed and is faulty or contaminated.
A plugged air filter in some cases.
The vehicle will set all readiness with this wrong # but will take 2 DCY's to achieve the cross check DTC.
Many people have been bamboozled into buying this air mass as it was cheaper for them to buy to profit more ( Greed ) due to the campaign.
I have even seen people reassign the internal tamper proof part to the correct case with correct part # tricking people.
VW-Audi is smart they code all this stuff real good that's why you get a fail with a DTC.








This has actually forced me to make a chart for repairs internally as this is not in the repair information.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kucher* »_2001 VW Golf 2.0 AEG. Did auto scan again still same code 17551. MAF sensor is a Bosch and yes the correct part number. The values in measuring blocks 032 are 2.6%(Idle 02 adapt) and -16.4% (run 02 adapt). Thanks!

If this isn't a AEG as you said, then the "A" MAF is incorrect as Jack says.


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I checked the MAF it is a Bosch 0 280 218 002. Does this seem right?


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Then i guess i must have the AVH engine, so i need a different MAF. Good to know, i never even would have considered that a possibility. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Your engine code is on the timing belt cover. It is also on the PR tag, one in the trunk and the other in the maintenance section of the owners manual. 
Example: http://www.ross-tech.net/vag-c...s.png
The main identifier is the AVH/AZG does not have a throttle cable. The AEG does. 
I happen to have a 06A 906 461 G in my hand, it is the 0 280 218 060 as Jack said, off my AVH golf. Part No: 06A 906 032 MC








Glad this thread helped!


----------



## kucher (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Got the right MAF, installed it and car runs great!! Much peppier then before! Thanks again!!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code 17551 (kucher)*

Awesome, post the data from MB 032 in a few days. If it's running properly you will see a major difference


----------

